# Navigation System



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

I would love to know as well. I know the 11 and 12 years use different NAV systems. I hope they update mine so I can watch DVD's soon.

Mark


----------



## gartz (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine is in a 2012 eco


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

You do realize that watching dvd's in the front seat of the car is prob against the law in 50 States.


----------



## gartz (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm in NY buddy, its illegal to talk or text on your phone (highly doubted this would be legal).... If anyone has an actual answer instead of a smartass remark, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gartz (Mar 26, 2012)

oh and second to that, I was also looking for how to unlock all functions... like being able to put in an address instead of having my car at a stand still.... you do know camcruse it is possible for the passengers to be doing something that the driver is not.... ie watching movies, or using the functionality of what I paid for


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

There are ways to get around it, but your best bet would be to find the answer somewhere that doesn't care about breaking laws. Pretty sure that things like this are against the rules here.

Also, Camcruse's post was not a smartass remark. Maybe you actually didn't know. Way to start your first few posts here....


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I'd be interested in something like this too. I know it's probly illegal but when you have someone in the passenger seat who can handle the nav controls while you're in traffic it should be enabled. Some of these safety features are so annoying sometimes. Why didn't they couple it with the seat sensor to be able to tell that there's a passenger who can do the inputting. (then again you can just drop a few dumb bells there to trip the sensor, but still)


----------



## OEM (Mar 17, 2012)

Against the law? Really? We just want to be able to use all the features of the unit. Nobody said we were going to use it while driving. Obviously you cant watch a movie while driving because you will crash. But your passenger can or if your stuck in traffic for 3 hrs just sitting there it would be nice to just chill out and watch a movie.

To the OP, I have the exact same thing as you 12 Eco. CHUV is pretty knowledgeable on this and has been helping me. I believe for right now there are no unlock codes to get into the NAV. I am still doing my research thou.

Mark


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

I know the ins and outs of the 2011 system. But I haven't played with any 2012 units. In any case I haven't had a chance to search for an unlocking solution for sometime, but as of about a year ago nothing was available. When I get a chance I'll do some more searching because, like I said, a passenger can type in the information and it's a very annoying safety feature. But unfortunately people are careless and this kind of stuff is necessary for some lol.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah thats the one reason why i didnt get navigation stock, i was testing the car and i the dealer said that you cant watch dvds or change the adress or anything while moving which is why im going for the aftermarket headunit with a bypass cable


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

I have an aftermarket unit that can play dvd's while in motion and would never do that. 

Now if you really want a smartass remark, please make sure that you have blinders on so after you get into an accident from watching the movie, you can show that cops that you weren't watching. Otherwise there's no way in h3ll, your eyes aren't going to be looking at the monitor.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Or you can just glue your cell phone to the windshield, sit back... and enjoy Youtube videos.

All day. Er Day.


----------



## mviinc (Jan 6, 2012)

guys i have the answer of your question and its right here http://gm-navigation.com/gm-navigations/chevrolet-navs/chevy-cruze-multimedia-gps.html
and if you still got any question afterwards then don't hesitate to call me, i'll be glad to help you out. My contact details are also available on the above link.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

mviinc said:


> guys i have the answer of your question and its right here Chevy Cruze Latest Multimedia InDash Navigation System
> and if you still got any question afterwards then don't hesitate to call me, i'll be glad to help you out. My contact details are also available on the above link.


You are not a vendor, stop trying to sell us your over priced NAV units


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

mviinc said:


> guys i have the answer of your question and its right here Chevy Cruze Latest Multimedia InDash Navigation System
> and if you still got any question afterwards then don't hesitate to call me, i'll be glad to help you out. My contact details are also available on the above link.


How is that the answer to the OP question??? I highly doubt he'd want to spend ANOTHER $1000 for a new nav system when he just got one with the car? are you nuts?!!??!?!


----------



## mviinc (Jan 6, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> You are not a vendor, stop trying to sell us your over priced NAV units


I'm not trying to sell you anything, just giving you some solutions to all your questions.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

mviinc said:


> I'm not trying to sell you anything, just giving you some solutions to all your questions.


Have to register as a vendor to post that link. Forum rules sorry.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

mviinc said:


> I'm not trying to sell you anything, just giving you some solutions to all your questions.


Lmfao, I have no questions, I just have a solution for you!!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Or you can just glue your cell phone to the windshield, sit back... and enjoy Youtube videos.
> 
> All day. Er Day.


lmao!

$1000?! Better be able to make me a sammich on demand!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Haha, no moderation required! Our members are the best, lol...


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> Lmfao, I have no questions, I just have a solution for you!!!!



LOL the best!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I didnt get my ECO with Nav because they only had 2 cars on the lot in 6MT and I didnt want to wait for them to get one with the 2LT in so I could get it. Id kinda like to install one though, just to take up what my stock radio doesnt do.


----------



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

I have the 2011 LTZ Cruze RS with DVD/Nav and would like to find a way to enter address while moving. As many said this can be done by passenger instead of having to come to a complete stop somewhere. I also went to take a look at the 2012 LTZ Cruze RS w Navigation and even thou I liked the touchscreen function I noticed that it doesn't come with DVD playback function. I was at dealer, we put in a dvd while parked and got a disc error msg.. Just FYI.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Ahhhhh. Well that answers OEM's question lol. Regardless tho, I have the DVD playback on my 2011 and I've only used it once... And that was to test it out


----------

